# Spamming 'The Ultimate Rally - Summer 2006'



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Some of you may have received private messages or e-mails entitled "The Ultimate Rally - Summer 2006."

These were not sent out with our permission. The site sponsoring this event is using guerrilla spam tactics to promote themselves. This includes using robots to spam every member of a forum with private messages and e-mails. I put a stop to this attack while it was occurring, so some of you may have received messages before it ceased. However, I have deleted all the private messages and added restrictions to help prevent something like this from happening again.

Because I deleted all the messages some of you may have an unread private message that appears blank.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i dont' get pm's


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Scott said:


> Because I deleted all the messages some of you may have an unread private message that appears blank.


If anyone who received one of these messages wants to clear the unread "blank" message from their listing go to your private message folder and scroll down to the bottom. You should see something like the following:










Check the box like I have in the screen shot and select "delete" from the pulldown menu just below (where it displays "Move to folder..."). Then click the "Go" button.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

For a meeeeeen dictator, you sure go out of your way for our well being 

Did some of the other restrictions include non contributors or established members can only send 1 PM at a time and increase the intervals between PMs? If there was a 30 min interval for new members, that would take a helluva long time to PM every member...especially if you made it so only X amount of accounts can be made by a single IP. You mentioned other provisions but will they be enough to discourage the gorillas?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

And I just checked my email and I got that damned message too. Aparently Rufs, and McLarens and Enzos are going to be in that race...probably :bs:. If I had the cash, I would donate money to wherever the race is being held to the police unit for persuit vehicles. Let's give a few bike cops some Busas and see who the loser is now. :loser:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> For a meeeeeen dictator, you sure go out of your way for our well being


lol werd. but thanks scott. good deal :cheers: nick makes a good point, im not a contributer yet, and i can only send (i think) 1 pm every 120 seconds, and i can send that pm to 2 people at a time. if this is true how did this guy send out a pm to all the members? did he just have a massive amount of names?


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> lol werd. but thanks scott. good deal :cheers: nick makes a good point, im not a contributer yet, and i can only send (i think) 1 pm every 120 seconds, and i can send that pm to 2 people at a time. if this is true how did this guy send out a pm to all the members? did he just have a massive amount of names?


im thinking a massive amount of names.
idle members that dont post just wait for instructions prolly from some script.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

NickZac said:


> For a meeeeeen dictator, you sure go out of your way for our well being
> 
> Did some of the other restrictions include non contributors or established members can only send 1 PM at a time and increase the intervals between PMs? If there was a 30 min interval for new members, that would take a helluva long time to PM every member...especially if you made it so only X amount of accounts can be made by a single IP. You mentioned other provisions but will they be enough to discourage the gorillas?


I simply took the ability to send private messages away from new members. New members are defined as having accounts < 48 hours old and < 1 post. What this means is until a newbie actually posts something they will be unable to send or receive private messages. This is also retroactive. I moved over 2900 accounts without any posts back into the newbie usergroup, which is how I stopped the attack yesterday.

I've also disabled the ability to send e-mails to members.



1.6pete said:


> lol werd. but thanks scott. good deal :cheers: nick makes a good point, im not a contributer yet, and i can only send (i think) 1 pm every 120 seconds, and i can send that pm to 2 people at a time. if this is true how did this guy send out a pm to all the members? did he just have a massive amount of names?


I detected 30 accounts. Even with a 120 second flood check and a limit of 2 recipients per message with 30 accounts you could (theoretically) still send out 1800/hour.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Scott said:


> I detected 30 accounts. Even with a 120 second flood check and a limit of 2 recipients per message with 30 accounts you could (theoretically) still send out 1800/hour.


:jawdrop: wow. scott was all over this like white on rice. cudos :thumbup:


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> :jawdrop: wow. scott was all over this like white on rice. cudos :thumbup:



LMAO

id hope he is..
or we would still be suffering LOL 


:loser: :cheers: :hal:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

oh... that's what the message that was that was invisible and from 1969 was...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for looking out my man.


----------



## smith_cody (Nov 1, 2011)

impressed with your work.this is the best forum in my openion


----------



## michaljohn19 (May 3, 2012)

I am Mike,
I was searching some website on google then I find this,Its a great website and I love the content of this site,
My business is about Coupons.
You can Get free restaurant coupons in 2012 to save money next time you dine out,you can get
KFC coupons ,Dave and Busters Coupons, Papa John's coupons.

Dave and Busters Coupons

If you are a shrimp lover, you should head down to Red Lobster this weekend. This only a limited time offer and worth checking out.
You can Visit at :

Printable Restaurant Coupons 2012 | Restaurant Deals.

KFC coupons,Papa John's coupons


----------

